Ask HN: Of the startups from YC's Demo Day (day 1), which would you invest in? - demodthrowaway
======
montbonnot
Amazed by some of the choices YC made. A social network for colleges??? in
2016? Random phone calls with strangers? Notification (spam) platform? The
freakin Uber of birth control?

Oh my... the majority of these startups might not survive 2016. I think they
should be more picky and not necessarily pick a team first. Yes you can pivot
to another idea anytime and reuse the same people but I bet you a lot of the
rejected applications could be worked around in the first place if the idea is
really cool but a single founder. etc. (I've never applied BTW).

Thought, I have to say that they have 2 great ones like by-the-glass wine
delivery and the personalized beauty products. That's what I'm talking about.
Can't wait to see Day 2, hopefully it'll gradually go up in quality. It has
to...

------
nullundefined
None-- all of them seem too temporal, nothing really ground breaking or
innovative.

~~~
akhatri_aus
In the past which startups were ground breaking and innovative on demo day?

